# East Canyon Morgan-summit antlerless moose help



## Ram n ewe (Sep 19, 2018)

Howdy all! 

I'm new to this forum and enjoying the many diverse subjects it offers!

To get to the point, I was lucky enough to to draw the East Canyon Morgan-summit antlerless moose tag with 14 points. I have spent 7 days on the unit recently learning the area. It's foreign ground to me. I'm from the southern end of the state and haven't hunted north of Price until this tag. In that time I have isolated the public land and went after it with no luck finding moose. I have been in decent sign in a few areas without happening on to moose.

Anybody willing to throw some suggestions out that might put me in the zip code of moose?

Feel free to private message me if that works better for you. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

If you have isolated the public keep pounding the boot leather is my advice unless you can get access to private. My brother and I have seen big lone cows the last 2 years while cow elk hunting on the east canyon WMA. We saw them in January though


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

curious to where you have looked?. I k ow of a couple of places on that unit that coming across a cow moose gets more annoying then anything.


----------



## Ram n ewe (Sep 19, 2018)

Mormon flats, Big MTN, top of Farmington canyon on South side of county line and East canyon WMA.

I can see moose being in the WMA later in the year, however Saturday it was to hot to be Hunting that dry piece of real estate. 

I get it, keep pounding the ground! That's the plan when I am there. 

Thanks


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

PM coming your way.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ram n ewe said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and enjoying the many diverse subjects it offers!
> 
> ...


How did you draw with 14 points when the max points possible for the 2018 application was only 12?


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

I have the East Canyon, Davis, NSL antlerless moose tag. I was on the boundary line between our units Monday. If I see any in your unit I’ll let you know. 

Went out this morning and saw two bulls but no cows.


----------



## Ram n ewe (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheepassassin, 

I wasn't aware that 12 was max pts.. Thanks for pointing it out.
Any way 14 years applying to draw the tag.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I know where a cow and a bull are up Millcreek but that's it. They're in there literally every single time I walk into it.


----------



## Ram n ewe (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you to all of you sportspersons for contributing. 

Sounds like some of this information is helping out "The hunted" as well in pursuit on the other side of the county line.


----------

